# 7D suddenly not focusing properly



## Tareen (Jan 4, 2013)

I have had my 7D for a few months and all of a sudden the images have become grainy and soft. They used to be clear and crisp but now they look terrible and I can't give the images to clients as there is no way you could print them. I took out both camera batteries to see if a "reboot" may work but still not right. Any advice? Attached is a picture showing the poor quality


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 4, 2013)

It can be a camera issue, and it can be a lens issue.
Removing both batteries doesn't do anything, except reset the clock. 
You can do a camera reset. Did you just upgrade the firmware? A camera reset is recommended after a firmware upgrade, it sometimes leaves the camera with nonsense settings that do not fit the new firmware.


----------



## alexturton (Jan 4, 2013)

Try afma adjustments. My 7d needs +8 to focus properly


----------



## Faxon (Jan 5, 2013)

I see some artifacts along the edge of the right arm. This is not a focus issue.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 5, 2013)

What lens and settings? More than 1 lens affected? How about live focus (if that is sharp then maybe you need AFMA). Post some more examples with more data so some smart photogs can help you. Good luck and hope you can find the problem. Also, still under warranty...send to Canon for fix?


----------



## revup67 (Jan 7, 2013)

+1 on swapping lenses out. Try a manual focus and compare against an auto focus. Are you in One Shot mode? What AF mode are you in? I would go with the single point AF mode not expansion, zone, etc.


----------



## CharlieB (Jan 7, 2013)

After looking at the image full size - to me it looks like you shot with a high ISO, and used considerable in-camera High-ISO noise reduction and/or long exposure noise reduction.

I don't think you have a focus issue.... from what I can see, the eyes are in focus.


----------



## James Billett (Jan 9, 2013)

It's hard to say with the file you have given. As CharlieB said - it looks like aggressive noise reduction has been applied. Upload a better res file.


----------

